# UMass Memorial



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone here know anything about UMass Memorial in Worcester? I heard they have an opening for Campus Police Officer, anyone have some insight?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

i spoke to the evening shift sgt, the job is an unarmed position, only the supervisors carry.

the pay is around $13.00 per hour.

when i called i thought it was for the medical school which has an armed police force, the posted position is affiliated with the u-mass system but it's at the memorial hospital campus.

did I confuse you yet? :huh:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

i spoke to the evening shift sgt, the job is an unarmed position, only the supervisors carry.

the pay is around $13.00 per hour.

when i called i thought it was for the medical school which has an armed police force, the posted position is affiliated with the u-mass system but it's at the memorial hospital campus.

did I confuse you yet? :huh:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry about the double posts..........dont know why it's happening!


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

UMass Memorial is a UMass affiliate hospital on Belmont Street, about 5 miles away from the main UMass Medical Campus. 

They have a small office on the second floor of the hospital at the pedestrian entrance to the parking deck.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

I know someone that works there and if you want to be a security guard with police on your uniform then apply.

All they do is open, check and lock doors.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Righto, security guard for a hospital in a neighborhood of shitbirds.... No F'ing way..... Crackheads, heroin junkies, boozehounds, prostitutes and gangbangers wasting air all over that area and unfortunately they venture onto hospital grounds... They need to be armed like UMass..


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

UMass is only armed because of the Medical school and the direct tie-ins to UMass Amherst and the rest of them


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone else here interview? I know they had about 11 candidates (I was 1). Seemed pretty squared away and doing the best they can considering it's a Hospital. Like all Hospitals they're struggling financially... Except MGH lol... They send 'em all through S.S.P.O. and have a union. They get a good amount of shitbirds due to the area.

Anyone else with input?


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Anyone else here interview? I know they had about 11 candidates (I was 1). Seemed pretty squared away and doing the best they can considering it's a Hospital. Like all Hospitals they're struggling financially... Except MGH lol... They send 'em all through S.S.P.O. and have a union. They get a good amount of shitbirds due to the area.
> 
> Anyone else with input?


I know a few guys that work there and there squared away. On another note I brought my wife in not too long ago at about 130 am and they had a couple of characters in uniform that shouldn't be. One of the guys was fat and goofy with a shaved head and tattoos. I noticed that he was wearing a security gaurd patch. I didnt thing umass had security gaurds but that proved me wrong well the good thing was that the goofy bastered was on nights. KEEP HIM AWAY FROM THE PUBLIC


----------



## B Corero (Sep 6, 2005)

tango2 said:


> I know a few guys that work there and there squared away. On another note I brought my wife in not too long ago at about 130 am and they had a couple of characters in uniform that shouldn't be. One of the guys was fat and goofy with a shaved head and tattoos. I noticed that he was wearing a security gaurd patch. I didnt thing umass had security gaurds but that proved me wrong well the good thing was that the goofy bastered was on nights. KEEP HIM AWAY FROM THE PUBLIC


Ya dat gofey basted werk on tird ship wit us B: .


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This thread is no longer relevant. Closed.


----------

